# EATING SHAVINGS!



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Is he getting enough to eat? If he's stalled, do you free feed hay or does he get turn out?

There's two things I can think of. He's wanting something to graze on that he's not getting, so he's turning to the shavings...or, he's still hungry. When Hoover came from the slaughter, he did the same thing (hence the name Hoover), because he was extremely underweight. It doesn't really hurt them, but my best guess is he's wanting something to munch on between meals.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Either he's not getting enough forage, he's bored or he may have ulcers.....all three can lead to eating shavings. The best option would be to turn him out even in a small paddock rather than stalling him because eating shavings can lead to impactions. Otherwise, provide free-choice hay and see if that corrects the problem. If he has plenty of hay and is still eating shavings or is picking at his feed, you should talk to your vet about the possibility of ulcers.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Hee, thank you Ryle.  I had no idea about the ulcers.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you ryle. listen, i was told that, forgive me if i misspell, tagamet was good for ulcers. and that it was told at walmart in the anti-acid isle. i was also informed that ulcers were common in minis.?.?


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, tagamet can be used to treat ulcers but you need to find out the appropriate dose for your horse and treat every 6 hours. It would be easier to go ahead and treat with Gastroguard (plus cheaper than treating a full-sized horse with Gastroguard ) because you only have to dose once a day to effectively treat ulcers. Either way will work, it's just the continual fights to get meds down repeatedly each day and the need to be on time with each treatment with tagamet that makes is harder to use successfully.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> Thank you ryle. listen, i was told that, forgive me if i misspell, tagamet was good for ulcers. and that it was told at walmart in the anti-acid isle. i was also informed that ulcers were common in minis.?.?


I used slippery elm and aloe vera juice from the health food store for my OTSTB successfully.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Slippery elm and aloe vera are paliative supplements, they will reduce the discomfort associated with ulcers for a short while after they are given. But they will not cure ulcers.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Not in my experience and others. But like glucosamine for arthritis, chondroitin and many other "herbal" remedies, there are not studies to prove anything.


----------

